

Ask HN:  What are some laws of physics inconsistent with one another? - sillysaurus3


======
ttctciyf
It's often stated that there is some kind of deep contradiction between
quantum theory and relativity, so in an effort to add a comment here, I went
off to google that, and found this:
[http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/387/a-list-of-
inc...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/387/a-list-of-
inconveniences-between-quantum-mechanics-and-general-relativity) where there's
a pretty comprehensive treatment of the question, from which I'm not even
qualified to reliably pull a quote.

In general, though, since reality is usually assumed to be consistent, at
least for purposes of doing physics, any set physical _theories_ which have
mutually inconsistent consequences wouldn't normally be elevated to the status
of "laws" since the immediate implication would be that one or more of them
must be erroneous, right?

~~~
sillysaurus3
It's an interesting question whether to ask about "laws" or "theories" in this
context, because if I ask about "theories inconsistent with one another" then
there are probably hundreds of answers, but none of them are interesting
because most theories are wrong.

I was hoping to find examples of theories that are (a) popular, (b) haven't
been proven wrong for at least several years. If there are contradictions
between those and other, more established laws, then that's interesting.

I was hoping this submission might attract at least one upvote so that it
appears on the 'ask' page and some of HN's fine physicists might see it.

------
cjbprime
Can you give more context? Why do you think such laws exist in the first
place? Sounds like a better question for Physics StackExchange.

